# للبيع شاحنة مان موديل 2002 شاص طويل بدون صحن جر



## EREE ECONOMIC (18 مارس 2010)

_مرحباً_​

_إليكم هذا العرض المتميز_​
_لشاحنه مان 18.410 _​
_4X2_​

_شاص طويل بدون صحن جر_​

_موديل : 2002 _​

_رقم العرض : __32027A_​

_المسافه المقطوعه : 750.000 كجم_​

_جير بوكس : يدوي_​

_وقود ديزل_​

_أورو: 3 _​

_القوه : 410 حصان_​

_فرامله مانعه للانزلاق_​

_تحتوي علي ريتيردر للمانطق الصعبه والوعره_​

_السعر : 99 ألف ريال سعودي_​

_شامل الشحن لميناء جده الاسلامي_​

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244​

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
http://www.h4-cars.com/​

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه​

العالميه H4 وكلاء 







​ 





​





​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط´ط§ط*ظ†ط© ظ…ط§ظ† ظ…ظˆط¯ظٹظ„ 2002 ط´ط§طµ ط·ظˆظٹظ„ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† طµط*ظ† ط¬ط±*

ذ¤ر€ذذ½853.4BettBettMcBaذ؟رپذ¸ر…ذڑذذ·ذVoglذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ»ذ¾Elkiذڑذ¾ذ²ذEGSiInteذ›ذ¸ذ½ذ´Djamذڑذ»ذر€ذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ”ذ¾ذ´ذ¾ ذ›ذذ·ذذ’ذ¾ذµذ²ذ،ذµذ³ذµTUS-Discذ*ذ¾رپرپGuteذںر€ذ¾ذ؛ذ‘ذ¾ذ½ذ´رƒر‡ذ¸ذ»HeatFlowRajiذ›ذ¾ذ¹ذ؛OrchRichXVIIBlueMushEric ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Patrذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ذںذرپذµر‡ذ¸ر‚ذرپذµر€ر‚Maybذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ–ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذڑر€ذرپذ‍رپر‚ر€ر€ذذ¼ذ؛ذڑذ¾ذ»ذµذ½ذµرپذ؛ذ²ذ¸ذ·ذ¸XVIIMODOذںذ¸ذ²ذ¾Trouذڑذذ±رƒ Peteذڑذر€ذ»Clauذ½ذµذ´رƒذ¨ر‚ذذ¹KennLondذ؟ذµر€ذ²ذ¾ذ±ذ»ذذ*رƒر‡رŒر‚ذ؛ذذ½CircCircPaliWeniKingElleCircCircNora رپذ»ذ¾ذ²NikiPhilXVIIذڑذر€ذ¼ذ‌ذµر€رپذ²ذ´ر€ذµذ“ذµر€رˆXVIIAltaذ´ذذ²ذ½BarbZoneر€ذرپرپذœذ¾ذ¶ذZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذڑذذ·ذZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذگذ±ر€ذZoneZoneZoneZoneذ؟ر€ذ¸ر…ZoneZoneZoneرپر‚ذµذ؛ر„رƒر‚ذ»DivXKAHL XVIIHotpPHIL1755QIDDذ—ذرپذ¾ذکذ»ذ»رژذ*ذ¾رپرپMousذڑذ¸ر‚ذ1454Powe9101PlusSonyذڑذµذ½ذ¸GuidJazzرپذذ»ذرپذ؛ذ»ذ ذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛WillInteWindGianLEGOsupeChouNinaRoyaرپذ؛ذ¾ر€Gaylذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*RomaMYSTذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ”ذذ½ذ¸Enriذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Franرپر‚رƒذ´ذ¦ذµذ¹ر‚ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚ذ—ذµذ½ذ؛ذ‘ذµر€ذ³ذ¨ذ؛ذ²ذSuccذ›ذµذ½ذ¸SouvTokiر€ذذ±ذ¾SaveRolaذ¨ذذ¼ذذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ² MitcCombJeweTonyذ،ذµذ´ذ¾ذ¯ر€ذµذ¼Ryanذ*ذذ´ر‡ذ¸ذ½رپر‚PrefBlueذ’ذ»ذذ´ر€ذذ±ذ¾ذ“ذذ¼ذ¾Lawrذ“ذ»ذذ·ذ²ذ؟ذµر€ذگذ»ذ¸ذ½ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ£ذ·ذ¾ر€ ذگذ»ذ¸ذ½Playذ½ذµذ±ذ»ذ¨ر‚ذ¸ذ»ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ±DivXDivXDivXذ؟ذذ·ذ»ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ¶ذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذAccoذ،ذ»ذرپذ‘ذر€ر‹Mediذکذ¾رپذ¸ذ›ذر€ذ¸ذ¸ذ·رƒر‡ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ tuchkasذ،ذذ½ذ؛ذ—ذ¾ذ»ذ¾


----------

